
Devuan jessie beta released - nextime
https://beta.devuan.org/
======
jhkaghjkga
I'm looking forward to Devuan going stable in 2020.

But seriously, Devuan had some success with its core mission (drawing away the
trolls and conspiracy theorists from Debian). They are now well integrated and
discover most fascinating things (like that the vfat filesystem can be mounted
in a way that non-root can write there! Wow! How did you discover this without
reading the documentation?)

[https://lists.dyne.org/lurker/message/20160426.180427.4d4815...](https://lists.dyne.org/lurker/message/20160426.180427.4d4815e1.en.html)

------
mindcrash
In case anyone (with a healthy dislike for things like systemd) is wondering:
it seems it is possible (and pretty easy) to switch from Debian to Devuan as
documented here: [https://talk.devuan.org/t/migrating-from-debian-to-a-
minimal...](https://talk.devuan.org/t/migrating-from-debian-to-a-minimalist-
devuan/181)

